# Flanders - Skiploading Journey to UKBFF Leeds 2014 Classic Class



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Intro:

I've been training now for around 4 1/2 years, my initial goal was to simply get in shape after being a fatty for most of my adult life, so at the age of 36 I started training... To give you an idea of where I've come from this is a transformation picture taking me into my second show:



However, 2 1/2 years comparison from the above fatty pic I hit the stage at 68kg looking like this:



Weighed 68kg first time out and 78kg second time out but clearly lacking the condition in comparison... This year carrying more mass I came in just under 75kg. I'm yet to place but it is my goal to place in a tough line up.

I'm now 5 weeks post show and +8kg @ 83kg and waist 31in. Current pictures:











I want to hold this weight during the next few weeks whilst my body adjusts, condition is ok and I'm happy with where I'm at, although I would like to be a little tighter. I have however had plenty of social downtime since the show and enjoyed a few drinks etc... But in between the diet has been clean.

Currently doing PPL Mon/Wed/Fri and SSCV Sun/Tue/Thu. Diet is at around 3000 cals training day and 2700 - 2800 cals none training day, carbs are lowish and mostly around training, only 1 meal has carbs on none training days. Saturday calories and carbs are increased to 'who knows how many' based on the skipload. Today is my first load which will be around 3 1/2 hours and started at 9.30am.

I have signed up with Ken 'Skip' Hill and will start working with him in October, until then I want to keep my condition where it is... but also, from research and watching Ken's longevity DVD I'm following his skiploading approach. Maybe I'll tighten back up a litte?

I'm no ego lifter and I certainly am not prepared to risk injury trying to smash in big numbers. Current training (taken from last week):

PUSH - Monday

Hybrid Fly

17.5kg x14

17.5kg x12

17.5kg x12

DB Incline

40kg x10

40kg x7

35kg x10

Bench

80kg x8

80kg x7

80kg x6

CCO

35kg x12

35kg x12

35kg x10

Shoulder Press (Stack + Pin)

72.5kg x10

72.5kg x10

72.5kg x8

Lat Raise

12.5kg x16

12.5kg x16

12.5kg x14

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press

20kg x14

20kg x10/F

20kg x8

Rope Extension Superset Overhead

40kg x14/12

40kg x12/8

35kg x12/8

Tricep Extension (Stack + Pin)

30kg x16

30kg x15

30kg x14

PULL

Low Pulley Row

95kg x10

95kg x10

95kg x8

Deadlift

60kg x10

100kg x8

140kg x4

180kg x2

140kg x6

Lat Pulldown

95kg x8

87.5kg x10

87.5kg x8

Undergrip Pulldown

80kg x10

80kg x10

80kg x8

Hammer Strength Row

45kg x10

45kg x10

45kg x9

Bent Over Rear Delt (superset rear Delt raise)

15kg x14

15kg x14

15kg x14

Rear Delt Raise

7.5kg x14

7.5kg x14

7.5kg x12

Shrugs (Smtihs)

120kg x10

120kg x10

120kg x9

DB Hammer Curl

20kg x10

20kg x10

20kg x9

Bicep Curl (Stack + Pin)

30kg x12

30kg x12

30kg x10/F

LEGS

Hack Squat

50kg x10

70kg x10

90kg x8

90kg x8

Leg Press

200kg x10

200kg x10

200kg x8

Leg Extension (pause set superset normal)

80kg x10/10

87.5kg x6/6

87.5kg x6/6

Lying Leg Curl

50kg x8

45kg x10

45kg x9

Seated Leg Curl

60kg x10

60kg x10

60kg x10

3 Minute Calf Routine

Training day nutrition:

Wake: Black Coffee

Meal 1: 40g Whey + 3 Eggs + 20g Natty PB + 10g Glutamine

Train: 10g BCAA Intra Workout

Meal 2: (immediate PWO) 50g CNP ProPeptide + 50g Cocopops

Meal 3: 70g Oats + 20g Whey + 6 Egg Whites + 50g Blueberries + Cinnamon + 10g Glutamine

Meal 4: 145g Chicken (cooked weight) + 150g Sweet Potato + 200g Mixed Veg + Peri Peri Hot Sauce + Salt

Meal 5: 145g Chicken (cooked weight) + 15g EVOO + Spinach Salad + Salt

Meal 6: 160g Salmon + 200g Mixed Veg + Salt

Meal 7: 55g CNP ProPeptide + 15g Almond Butter + 10g Glutamine

Bed

None training day the pwo meal is removed, the oats in meal 3 are reduced to 60g and the blueberries are swapped for a banana. Then meal 4 the sweet potato is swapped out for 15g coconut oil. Variety is also thrown in from swapping chicken out for tuna in the cold meal and salmon out for steak in meal 6... Plus the meals in the morning are changed a little but keeping macros the change.

First off-season skipload done today, 3 and 1/2 hours:

Cocopops with chocolate mint CNP ProPeptide

5 pancakes with moo frozen yoghurt covered in maple syrup

1 slice of weight watchers malt loaf

1 slice of weight watchers carrot cake

60g rowntrees randoms

....couple of hours later:

2 weight watchers tortilla wraps with 145g chicken spread with Philadelphia lightest 3% spread covered in sweet chilli sauce

1/2 tub of Ben and Jerry's chocolate brownie frozen yoghurt with 5 sponge fingers covered in maple syrup

8 marshmallows

Totalled over 500g carbs... Quite a tough task eating all the sugary crap and can imagine that the larger loads are going to be a challenge... But they'll be some time away.

I will skipload most weekends but if I have a social event planned I will simply enjoy a 3 course meal instead. Nothing is set in stone at this stage, at least not until I start working with Skip in October... At which point I'll do as I'm told, until then it's a case of trying to keep reasonable condition and gaining a little lean tissue.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this, I'm a "lurker" on muscletalk and followed your journey to the show ( I competed at the same one ) you're journey is really fantastic and you've come such a long way. You have some real dedication to your goals, looked you're best ever at MT show and wish you all the best. You won't go wrong with Skip's guidance, PLEASE keep this going here as would like to follow how you get on under his influence. Live local to leeds and planning on hitting that same show next year so will see you "up there" 

STICK AROUND !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Like the sound of diet and training. Watched a lot of longevity myself. Skip seems v knowledgable.

Good luck with this


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Don't know how I missed this, I'm a "lurker" on muscletalk and followed your journey to the show ( I competed at the same one ) you're journey is really fantastic and you've come such a long way. You have some real dedication to your goals, looked you're best ever at MT show and wish you all the best. You won't go wrong with Skip's guidance, PLEASE keep this going here as would like to follow how you get on under his influence. Live local to leeds and planning on hitting that same show next year so will see you "up there"
> 
> STICK AROUND !


Cheers fella, thanks for the comments and I shall keep this running and regularly updated. Really looking forward to working with skip, I just hope I can keep things tight until then.... Got overwhelming hunger and food cravings that I've never felt before, crazy!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Like the sound of diet and training. Watched a lot of longevity myself. Skip seems v knowledgable.
> 
> Good luck with this


Cheers bud, he's inspired me in what he does, live his comments on how he doesn't believe in studies but believes in what actually works in practise from his experience.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Saturday morning was my first off-season skipload... Just a 3 1/2 hour load, here's what I had:

Cocopops with chocolate mint CNP ProPeptide

5 pancakes with moo frozen yoghurt covered in maple syrup

1 slice of weight watchers malt loaf

1 slice of weight watchers carrot cake

60g rowntrees randoms

....couple of hours later:

2 weight watchers tortilla wraps with 145g chicken spread with Philadelphia lightest 3% spread covered in sweet chilli sauce

1/2 tub of Ben and Jerry's chocolate brownie frozen yoghurt with 5 sponge fingers covered in maple syrup

8 marshmallows

Totalled over 500g carbs... Quite a tough task eating all the sugary crap and can imagine that the larger loads are going to be a challenge... But they'll be some time away.

This fired my metabolism in to overdrive and pushed me over the edge yesterday evening and ended up having a mini load... A little mad with myself to be fair as it's not in my plan, but the hunger was overwhelming. That said I didn't go crazy it was around 800cals of sugary crap.

Weighed in at 84.1 today and yesterday so I'll see how the week goes.

Breakfast in, now it's gym time! Bosh!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

PUSH

Hybrid Fly

17.5kg x15

17.5kg x15

17.5kg x15

DB Incline

42.5kg x6

42.5kg x4

35kg x10

Bench

80kg x9

80kg x8

80kg x8

Pec Deck

57.5kg x18

65kg x12

65kg x11

65kg x10

Shoulder Press (Stack + Pin)

72.5kg x10

72.5kg x9

65kg x12

Lat Raise

15kg x12

15kg x12

15kg x11

Shoulder Press (Smiths)

40kg x10

40kg x8

40kg x6/F

Over Head Extension (EX Bar)

30kg x12

30kg x10

30kg x8/F

Kneeling Close Grip Press Up

BW x12

BW x12

BW x10

Decent session today and the weights increasing nicely... DB incline getting close to PBs. Mahooosive pump following the sugar fest over the weekend.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice workout mate, I am a big fan of doing bench last after hitting flyes and DBS first. Feel they are much more effective, ego takes a hit though 

What's the hybrid flye? Just not a very strict one?


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Subscribe and good luck. Currently cutting myself and interested in the idea of skip loading before a show, have been reading up on it might give it a go just to see how my body response. ( im not competing)


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Nice workout mate, I am a big fan of doing bench last after hitting flyes and DBS first. Feel they are much more effective, ego takes a hit though
> 
> What's the hybrid flye? Just not a very strict one?


Yeah I've started doing the flys first, my chest is a weak area for me but has improved a fair amount this year and want to keep bringing it on, and if it ain't broke no point trying to fix it, my theory but routine will need freshening up from time to time... Shoulders also need work, but the legs seem to respond and grow so much easier.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

gooner fc said:


> Subscribe and good luck. Currently cutting myself and interested in the idea of skip loading before a show, have been reading up on it might give it a go just to see how my body response. ( im not competing)


I'm in the off-season now mate so only small skiploading window, I really don't know what to expect when I start working with Skip in October, I do believe he skiploads in the off-season also. Can't wait to see how I progress, hoping he can keep me lean (ish) taking me to the start prep next year.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been a big fan of myprotein for years, and buy most of my bulk powders from there, other than pre bed protein which I've been using CNP ProPeptide... However, today I've ordered some Nutrisport 90+ and will use it for all whey meals. Trial it...


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

AM cardio... 40 minutes sscv spin bike.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

PULL

Low Pulley Row

97.5kg x10

97.5kg x10

97.5kg x9

Deadlift

60kg x10

100kg x8

140kg x4

180kg x2

140kg x4

Lat Pulldown

95kg x10

95kg x9

87.5kg x10

Under Grip Pulldown

80kg x10

80kg x9

72.5kg x10

T Bar Row

35kg x8

30kg x10

30kg x9

Bent Over Rear Delt (superset rear Delt raise)

17.5kg x10

17.5kg x10

17.5kg x9

Rear Delt Raise

7.5kg x16

7.5kg x16

7.5kg x14

DB Shrugs

32.5kg x18

32.5kg x18

32.5kg x18

Hammer Curl

20kg x12

20kg x12

20kg x10

Bicep Curl (Stack + Pin)

35kg x10

30kg x14

30kg x12

Not a bad session today, although I did feel strength suffered a little today... I was hoping for a triple at 180kg but nowhere near there, cable work not too bad keeping form tight.

Diet ok and staying on the plan, but on review I will up cals a little on none training days and overall reduce fat and increase carbs. Hopefully kill the hunger I'm battling daily! Weight at 83.5kg this morning.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

With the hunger 'issue' I've decided to increase cals on none training days to around 2850 - 2900 and increase carbs, reduce fats to the diet in general... See how I get on.

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> With the hunger 'issue' I've decided to increase cals on none training days to around 2850 - 2900 and increase carbs, reduce fats to the diet in general... See how I get on.
> 
> AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.


I feel your pain on the hunger issue! I'm still struggling to not snack in between meals after prep even though I'm back to about 400g carbs p/day now, feel like I could eat again straight away when finished any meal.

I think I may just be a greedy Cnut though 

Cardio still looks very high? Are you tapering it off at all?


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> I feel your pain on the hunger issue! I'm still struggling to not snack in between meals after prep even though I'm back to about 400g carbs p/day now, feel like I could eat again straight away when finished any meal.
> 
> I think I may just be a greedy Cnut though
> 
> Cardio still looks very high? Are you tapering it off at all?


Rebound dieting is the hardest of the lot!... Hunger and cravings are so strong at this time, much prefer prep haha. My carbs are still under 200g even with this recent increase, but if I go too high with them I get fat, and quick! Damn it..

Cardio has been tapered off gradually since the show, in prep I was doing sscv am and pm x6 per week but also PWO cardio x4. Over the last 5 weeks I've tapered down to 3 x am sscv, which I'm staying with until I start working with Skip in October, at which point it'll be up to him.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> Rebound dieting is the hardest of the lot!... Hunger and cravings are so strong at this time, much prefer prep haha. My carbs are still under 200g even with this recent increase, but if I go too high with them I get fat, and quick! Damn it..
> 
> Cardio has been tapered off gradually since the show, in prep I was doing sscv am and pm x6 per week but also PWO cardio x4. Over the last 5 weeks I've tapered down to 3 x am sscv, which I'm staying with until I start working with Skip in October, at which point it'll be up to him.


I'd have to agree mate! I only had one day of eating crap after was scared of doing more lol as I'm a former fatty too so pile it on fast.

Dammmn I saw you were doing fair amount of cardio in prep but that is alot fair play! I think maintaining some cardio is a good thing year round, I'm doing about same as you on days off from weights.

Bet you can't wait to get started with skip, you going to use him for prep next year too after offseason or undecided?


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> I'd have to agree mate! I only had one day of eating crap after was scared of doing more lol as I'm a former fatty too so pile it on fast.
> 
> Dammmn I saw you were doing fair amount of cardio in prep but that is alot fair play! I think maintaining some cardio is a good thing year round, I'm doing about same as you on days off from weights.
> 
> Bet you can't wait to get started with skip, you going to use him for prep next year too after offseason or undecided?


Mate, can't wait to start working with him, mahooooosively inspired by the guy. Yes, working all the way through until I compete next year, signed up for the whole journey! :thumbup1: but also, if I deliver a qualifying physique he will take me into the Brits, but if I'm honest with myself I've got another year or 2 before I'm challenging top spots... A placing is the goal for next year.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> Mate, can't wait to start working with him, mahooooosively inspired by the guy. Yes, working all the way through until I compete next year, signed up for the whole journey! :thumbup1: but also, if I deliver a qualifying physique he will take me into the Brits, but if I'm honest with myself I've got another year or 2 before I'm challenging top spots... A placing is the goal for next year.


Well you've got the dedication/drive as proven, I feel exactly the same it's just time and consistency to get where you want to be now!

Great opportunity to learn from him too!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Nice workout mate, I am a big fan of doing bench last after hitting flyes and DBS first. Feel they are much more effective, ego takes a hit though
> 
> What's the hybrid flye? Just not a very strict one?


Sorry mate, missed you're question here, it's basically a fly and as I reach the top I bring my little fingers together to squeeze the top of the chest. Worked well for me last year.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> Sorry mate, missed you're question here, it's basically a fly and as I reach the top I bring my little fingers together to squeeze the top of the chest. Worked well for me last year.


So standard fly hand position neutral, then turned in on the way to contraction? Anything that helps you feel chest better and get it pumped to start is good will have to try them, my chest is weak point too. Tried meadows twist presses? Similar to these flyes by sound of it, they are good as a finisher too!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> So standard fly hand position neutral, then turned in on the way to contraction? Anything that helps you feel chest better and get it pumped to start is good will have to try them, my chest is weak point too. Tried meadows twist presses? Similar to these flyes by sound of it, they are good as a finisher too!


I've not heard of them, i've just youtube'd, look good for a change in routine I'll give em a go... I tend to swap around exercises each week or so to try and keep the muscle guessing and twitching the fibres from a different angle.

Diet all good today, one more meal to go around 9 ish... to be fair I could smash it in now and eat again before bed but want to keep to the plan.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> I've not heard of them, i've just youtube'd, look good for a change in routine I'll give em a go... I tend to swap around exercises each week or so to try and keep the muscle guessing and twitching the fibres from a different angle.
> 
> Diet all good today, one more meal to go around 9 ish... to be fair I could smash it in now and eat again before bed but want to keep to the plan.


If you like variety then look through meadows' channel on YouTube (you probably have) his back variations are sickening! Meadows rows highly recommended and db deadstop.

He's another guy would be great to work with like skip, very clever.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good journal ans I remember yoi from Mt also. Just over 5 weeks out and detailing your Refeeds really isn't helping my hunger!

Subbed.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleChris said:


> Good journal ans I remember yoi from Mt also. Just over 5 weeks out and detailing your Refeeds really isn't helping my hunger!
> 
> Subbed.


Cheers fella, going to keep it updated through to competing next year. Good luck with the remainder of prep, I shall find your journal and have a read through over the weekend... Sorry for the food porn!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Flanders said:


> Cheers fella, going to keep it updated through to competing next year. Good luck with the remainder of prep, I shall find your journal and have a read through over the weekend... Sorry for the food porn!


 Ideal! Journey to the Stage in competitive forum my log is.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

LEGS

Squats

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x6

100kg x6

60kg x12

Leg Press

200kg x14

200kg x14

200kg x12

200kg x10

Leg Extension

87.5kg x6/6

87.5kg x6/6

87.5kg x6/6

Lying Leg Curl

50kg x7

45kg x9

40kg x10

Seated Leg Curl

50kg x16

60kg x12

60kg x12

60kg x11

3 Minute Calf Routine

Solid Leg session today, no big numbers but form all good.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Flanders said:


> I've not heard of them, i've just youtube'd, look good for a change in routine I'll give em a go... I tend to swap around exercises each week or so to try and keep the muscle guessing and twitching the fibres from a different angle.
> 
> Diet all good today, one more meal to go around 9 ish... to be fair I could smash it in now and eat again before bed but want to keep to the plan.


Really? Surely focus on getting the weights up is far more important. Bigger weights means bigger muscle until get to the stage where injuries are a concern as so strong.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleChris said:


> Really? Surely focus on getting the weights up is far more important. Bigger weights means bigger muscle until get to the stage where injuries are a concern as so strong.


Yeah, I'm not a one to chase the big numbers, and especially with the Chest and Shoulders... I've had both shoulders operated on and the left one a rota cuff tendon tear so for me I challenge the muscle from this angle, improvements were made in the last off-season so it's working, maybe I'm a little over cautious but I fear injury.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Weight: 83kg (+/-0.0kg)

Waist: 31in (+/-0.0in)

So, I've found maintenance... Adjustments were made to the diet mid week, calories increased slightly on none training days but also carbs increased in the overall diet, fats reduced. It's worked for me as the hunger pangs have reduced, but still feel I could be eating twice as much.

My first skipload last week was perhaps a little light, I ended up having a second refeed on the Sunday night which pee'd me off at the time but with this week's weigh in I guess it was needed. This week I'm out with Naomi for a meal this evening so I plan to have a skipload with a cheat meal tagged on the end. First 3 meals of the day will be pro and fats.

Condition wise, I see no change to the pictures on page 1, so it's stick to the current plan and see how the week ahead goes, training is coming along nicely, plenty of energy, I'm resting well and recovery is all good.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Flanders said:


> Weight: 83kg (+/-0.0kg)
> 
> Waist: 31in (+/-0.0in)
> 
> ...


Very meticulous approach fair play and well done on a good week of training.

Wjat made you choose Skip? I remember 2 yrars ago refeeds were all the rage and everybody seemed to be doing them; now very much a rarity again. Not discrediting them as used myself just commenting on the changing fashions in the fickle world of bodybuilding gurus and what is flavout of the month I suppose. All about grass fed beef and other such Mountain Dog diet food now!!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleChris said:


> Very meticulous approach fair play and well done on a good week of training.
> 
> Wjat made you choose Skip? I remember 2 yrars ago refeeds were all the rage and everybody seemed to be doing them; now very much a rarity again. Not discrediting them as used myself just commenting on the changing fashions in the fickle world of bodybuilding gurus and what is flavout of the month I suppose. All about grass fed beef and other such Mountain Dog diet food now!!


The guy inspires me, watching his longevity DVD and reading the various posts from him. I also feel that I need to be looked after a lot closer and especially in the off-season, Skip wants information daily throughout the whole process... where as in the past for off-season, it's almost been eat this then see you in 3 months. I also believe that with his methods I will come in 'in side out' I'm yet to come in dry, full and hard.

I think the refeed thing, whether it's the true skipload method or a Keto refeed some folk unfortunately see it as a way to eat a load of sh!t and expect results miraculously. I see the different methods and I'm sure they all have their merits, and as we know there's more than one way to skin a cat. I fancied something a little 'different'.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Still nice and vascular!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Golf gtiiiiiiiii pfffft 

Looking good


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been doing the skiploading thing through my cut. This is the 12th week now and I'm at single digit body fat.

I've watched Skip's longevity dvd and read all the interviews with him and I find him quite inspirational. He basically spoonfeeds people with information and I've applied a lot of his main principles to my own diet with great results. I've been following the intensemuscle forum for a while.

Skiploading is what makes this diet bearable. 1100 grams of carbs taken in last week and the weight is still coming off.

I think you're in great hands Flanders - good luck to you.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Golf gtiiiiiiiii pfffft
> 
> Looking good


Haha, I've never owned one


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> I've been doing the skiploading thing through my cut. This is the 12th week now and I'm at single digit body fat.
> 
> I've watched Skip's longevity dvd and read all the interviews with him and I find him quite inspirational. He basically spoonfeeds people with information and I've applied a lot of his main principles to my own diet with great results. I've been following the intensemuscle forum for a while.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, sounds good! and is working for you. I've pretty much read up everything I can find on him and his DVD has everything you need to know... That said it's the every day diet he doesn't detail too much, and the off-season uses of it. Lol, I'm probably getting it all round my neck... But at the minute i'm just trying to keep in half decent nick ready for when he starts working with me in October.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

83.9kg following yesterday's load, so an increase of 0.9kg. Completely different experience than a large cheat meal that leaves me full, bloated and cramps. The Skipload foods don't seem to have this effect and feel good in general... I'm sure once I'm cramming 12 hours worth in deep into prep it'll have a different impact on me though. Last night was off the Skipload guidelines with the final meal being 3 courses at a fancy restaurant, portion control not an issue though, lol the restaurant took good care of that haha. I hope skip as some kind of compromise in this situation as I do like a little fine dining with the good lady every now and again (prep excluded).

Legs took a little while to get going this morning, sore and tight from Friday's leg session... the HR a battle to get up to pace.

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

That is a fookin' impressive transformation mate, an inspiration to all who post on here wanting to improve themselves. Good luck with the future, will follow with interest


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Squirrel said:


> That is a fookin' impressive transformation mate, an inspiration to all who post on here wanting to improve themselves. Good luck with the future, will follow with interest


Cheers fella, it's been a long and exciting journey, but still motivated to do more and get better year on year, it's a bug this lifestyle


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> 83.9kg following yesterday's load, so an increase of 0.9kg. Completely different experience than a large cheat meal that leaves me full, bloated and cramps. The Skipload foods don't seem to have this effect and feel good in general... I'm sure once I'm cramming 12 hours worth in deep into prep it'll have a different impact on me though. Last night was off the Skipload guidelines with the final meal being 3 courses at a fancy restaurant, portion control not an issue though, lol the restaurant took good care of that haha. I hope skip as some kind of compromise in this situation as I do like a little fine dining with the good lady every now and again (prep excluded).
> 
> Legs took a little while to get going this morning, sore and tight from Friday's leg session... the HR a battle to get up to pace.
> 
> AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.


 I've read Skip saying that even if one meal is something like 20% - 30% fat then it should be no issue as long as the vast majority of the other meals through the day are low fat and high carb. It's all about the total fat at the end of the day. You might just get your restaurant fix. I weighed in today at 11 st 7 lbs, this is down 1.5 lbs from last Sunday's 1100 carb load. I'm going to have a big load tomorrow tomorrow (Bank holiday Monday) as I have an 'event' on Friday night that I need to look good for. I'll start the load late tonight as I don't think I could squeeze in the amount of carbs I'm aiming for tomorrow. Plus, Skip says to do this when you can't squeeze the carbs in over the course of a day and his own contest prep video has him beginning the load the night before and all the following day.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> I've read Skip saying that even if one meal is something like 20% - 30% fat then it should be no issue as long as the vast majority of the other meals through the day are low fat and high carb. It's all about the total fat at the end of the day. You might just get your restaurant fix. I weighed in today at 11 st 7 lbs, this is down 1.5 lbs from last Sunday's 1100 carb load. I'm going to have a big load tomorrow tomorrow (Bank holiday Monday) as I have an 'event' on Friday night that I need to look good for. I'll start the load late tonight as I don't think I could squeeze in the amount of carbs I'm aiming for tomorrow. Plus, Skip says to do this when you can't squeeze the carbs in over the course of a day and his own contest prep video has him beginning the load the night before and all the following day.


That's good then, although there might be a little more fat haha.. I'll see what he says when I start working with him, which can't come soon enough!

Yeah I've watched that on starting the load the night before, enjoy fella... Be interesting to see what you're eating if you're blogging it anywhere?


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

PUSH

Hybrid Fly

20kg x14

20kg x14

20kg x12

DB Incline Press

35kg x14

35kg x12

35kg x10

Bench

60kg x12

60kg x10

60kg x10

Pec Deck

65kg x12

65kg x12

65kg x12

65kg x10

Shoulder Press (Stack + Pin Rear Grip)

40kg x20

50kg x12

50kg x10/F

Lat Raise

17.5kg x12

17.5kg x10

15kg x12

Shoulder Press (Smiths)

30kg x14

30kg x11/F

30kg x10

Over Head Tricep Extension (EZ Bar)

30kg x12

30kg x10

30kg x9/F

Kneeling Close Grip Push Up

BW x12

BW x12

BW x10

Solid enough session today but trained alone, took the lighter weight option on the pressing with more reps, lol the lat raises were laughable at that weight on form, great lower back work out! :-/ all in all through job done. Pumped to fook with the sugar from the weekend! Although in general I look very smooth and vascularity disappeared somewhat.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I had arctic roll last night and skinny cow low fat ice cream....oh, and some strawberry moo frozen yogurt.

Today, so far, I've had 16 golden syrup pancakes and 2 75g bags of sweets from ASDA.

Only about another 1200 grams of carbs to go. 

I should have created a journal from the time I started my cut, ach such is the wonders of hindsight. I will the next time I go on a cut again. Skiploading will be part and parcel of any future diets, that's for sure.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> I had arctic roll last night and skinny cow low fat ice cream....oh, and some strawberry moo frozen yogurt.
> 
> Today, so far, I've had 16 golden syrup pancakes and 2 75g bags of sweets from ASDA.
> 
> ...


Article roll low fat then? Damn I need to look into that... Pretty much similar to what I've been eating, although I've gone with the pancakes with frozen moo vanilla topped with real maple syrup! Now that is the fooking nuts! Then the other fro yo option is Ben & Jerry's chocolate brownie, damn I can't believe it's allowed! Lay it on a bed of sponge fingers again topped with real maple syrup. All the weight watchers cakes seem to fit into the criteria, if including a protein meal their Mexican wraps with chicken, 3% fat Philadelphia cream cheese and sweet chilli sauce is superb... Followed by some Auntys toffee steamed pudding with low fat ambrosia custard! Whooooosh! Bagels and cream cheese with jam!


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> Article roll low fat then? Damn I need to look into that... Pretty much similar to what I've been eating, although I've gone with the pancakes with frozen moo vanilla topped with real maple syrup! Now that is the fooking nuts! Then the other fro yo option is Ben & Jerry's chocolate brownie, damn I can't believe it's allowed! Lay it on a bed of sponge fingers again topped with real maple syrup. All the weight watchers cakes seem to fit into the criteria, if including a protein meal their Mexican wraps with chicken, 3% fat Philadelphia cream cheese and sweet chilli sauce is superb... Followed by some Auntys toffee steamed pudding with low fat ambrosia custard! Whooooosh! Bagels and cream cheese with jam!


The Tesco own brand Arctic roll which they call "ice cream roll" has 450 calories, 90 grams of carbs and 12 grams of fat. It's ok, but it's all about the total fat at the end of the day rather than specific meals. I have loads of snackajacks, marshmallows... 0 grams of fat for 180 grams of carbs, loads of sweets from asda and Tesco, once again, hundreds of grams of crabs and 0 grams of fat. I've had to buy some stuff which isn't full of sugar because I struggled a bit during my skipload last Sunday where all of my 1100 grams of carbs were high gi and full of sugar. This time I've bough some noodles which I haven't had in a while and will go to Tesco later to have a nosey and find some low fat savoury treats. Then after that it's be weigh****chers desserts - I strongly recommend the caramel crunch. They come in packs of 2, I buy 2 packs and eat them all and that gives me about 130 grams of carbs and only 10 grams of fat. Very tasty indeed. Also, the weigh****chers carrot cake slices, bakewell slices, angel slices etc. are great - 90 grams of carbs and only 5 grams of fat. I've had about 600 grams of carbs today so far, I have about another 900 to go. The sugar hit makes me kinda sleepy! The fun continues


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What are your thoughts on the health aspects of the skip load? Huge influx.of simple sugars and the exfess weight gain ot water stressing the heart?

I remember when I did then in my first prep and enjoyed then for about 30mins then became a chore. I always measured it over hours though not in terms of g of carbs. At end of prep heavily depleted I was doing 12hours so if you are on that at the moment must have a raging metabolism. Have to be up there as one of the most misunderstood and abused tools in dieting in my opinion.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleChris said:


> What are your thoughts on the health aspects of the skip load? Huge influx.of simple sugars and the exfess weight gain ot water stressing the heart?
> 
> I remember when I did then in my first prep and enjoyed then for about 30mins then became a chore. I always measured it over hours though not in terms of g of carbs. At end of prep heavily depleted I was doing 12hours so if you are on that at the moment must have a raging metabolism. Have to be up there as one of the most misunderstood and abused tools in dieting in my opinion.


To be honest Chris I've not even thought of the health side of things, but yes can see where you're coming from. I'm going to see the year through with skip and see how I get on, right now I'm just messing so to speak until I have the expert on side... All the foods above are suggestions of what's allowed. Not in a sitting.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> What are your thoughts on the health aspects of the skip load? Huge influx.of simple sugars and the exfess weight gain ot water stressing the heart?
> 
> I remember when I did then in my first prep and enjoyed then for about 30mins then became a chore. I always measured it over hours though not in terms of g of carbs. At end of prep heavily depleted I was doing 12hours so if you are on that at the moment must have a raging metabolism. Have to be up there as one of the most misunderstood and abused tools in dieting in my opinion.


 I suppose everyone reacts differently to the influx of carbs, I've found that by exchanging some of the sugary carbs for savoury type foods, it helps a lot. You can only gorge on sugary foods for so long before you can't take any more. I found a thread on Skip's web forum with his own thoughts on the health aspect of this type of loading - http://www.intensemuscle.com/showthread.php?t=33688


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike. Tough to get going this morning.

Added 1.2kg of weight from weighing in on Sunday? Must be a water rebound from the load on Saturday? I really don't know... But how does this work, Saturday 83kg, Sunday 83.9kg following refeed, Tuesday 85.1kg and look a bloated mess?

I feel p!ssed off and really don't know where to go with the diet, I've added carbs but lowered fats to try and combat the hunger issue, which has worked to a degree but then end up looking and feeling like this.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Dropped 1.5kg over night and weighed in at 83.6kg this morning... Not quite so head fcuked this morning!

Gym time


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Flanders said:


> Dropped 1.5kg over night and weighed in at 83.6kg this morning... Not quite so head fcuked this morning!
> 
> Gym time


Ha ha, every day a different day with a different view. But in a good way. :thumb:


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, every day a different day with a different view. But in a good way. :thumb:


Lol, damn sport has the head all over the place... Haha


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

PULL

Low Pulley Row

97.5kg x12

97.5kg x10

90kg x12

Rack Pulls (Smiths)

70kg x10

120kg x10

170kg x5

170kg x4

Lat Pulldown

102.5kg x8

95kg x10

95kg x8

Under Grip Pulldown

87.5kg x8

80kg x10

80kg x8

1 Arm Row

35kg x8

35kg x8

35kg x7

Bent Over Row (superset rear Delt raise)

7.5kg x14

7.5kg x14

7.5kg x12

DB Shrug

30kg x18

30kg x16

30kg x14

Hammer Curl

20kg x10

20kg x9

17.5kg x12

Bicep Curl (Stack + Pin)

35kg x12

35kg x9/F

30kg x12

30kg x10

Got to admit not the best session in the world, took an early niggle in the right lat, job done though I guess.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Right, so the changes in the diet had me a bloated mess with the additional carbs, even though it wasn't a great deal... I'm not happy with condition fading away as quickly as it is so it's drop the carbs again, looks like this:

Training day:

Meal 1: 50g Nutrisport 90 + 3 Whole Eggs + 20g Natty PB

PWO: 50g Nutrisport 90 + 50g Cocopops

Meal 2: 6 Egg Whites + 20g Nutrisport 90 + 70g Oats + 50g Blueberries

Meal 3: 145g Chicken (cooked weight) + 150g Sweet Potato + Mixed Veg

Meal 4: 145g Chicken (cooked weight) + 15ml EVOO + Spinach Salad

Meal 5: 160g Salmon + Mixed Veg + Sugarfree Jelly

Meal 6: 55g CNP ProPeptide + 15g Almond Butter

Non Training Day:

Meal 1: 50g Nutrisport 90 + 3 Whole Eggs + 20g Natty PB

Meal 2: 145g Chicken (cooked weight) + Mixed Veg + 15ml EVOO

Meal 3: 145g Chicken (cooked weight) + Mixed Veg + 15g Coconut Oil

Meal 4: Tinned Tuna + 40g Chicken + 15 ml EVOO + Spinach Salad

Meal 5: 8 Egg Whites + 50g Chicken + Mushrooms + 50g Cheese + Sugarfree Jelly

Meal 6: 55g CNP ProPeptide + 15g Almond Butter

I plan to have a small skipload on a Saturday, however, between now and the start of working with Skip I have a couple of nights fine dining with the good lady, which will replace or be tagged on the end of a small load depending on results. Cardio is x3 per week on non training days.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> Right, so the changes in the diet had me a bloated mess with the additional carbs, even though it wasn't a great deal... I'm not happy with condition fading away as quickly as it is so it's drop the carbs again, looks like this:
> 
> Training day:
> 
> ...


I think it's wise to stay lean for now as gives skip good scope to pack some real size on you from a lean start point.

Will he be doing your training too? I'm with chris on the progressive overload for putting size on, always find I grow best when getting strong. I know there are many ways to skin a cat though!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> I think it's wise to stay lean for now as gives skip good scope to pack some real size on you from a lean start point.
> 
> Will he be doing your training too? I'm with chris on the progressive overload for putting size on, always find I grow best when getting strong. I know there are many ways to skin a cat though!


Yes, this is where I want to be, lean ish start base for him so he isn't spending a load of time unwinding damage... I'm just fed up of feeling hungry all the time, and if I eat to feel full I simply get fat, BMR needs some work and hoping he'll sort it out for me.

He'll be doing training program for me, although I don't think it'll be a great deal of difference to what I'm doing now in terms of PPL, but how he chases progression each week I don't know. I've got a couple of injuries to look after and it's chasing the heavy stuff that tends to aggravate. See how it goes, I am progressing year on year but perhaps not at the rate I could be.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.

Not frikkin happy this morning, the whole family have had a stomach bug and iron guts here thought I'd got away with it, but no! Like this is going to help things... Fak!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Not happy!... So the stomach bug has really caught up on me, I ate my normal diet yesterday and spent most of the time running to the loo, not good and basically feeding the bug, so I've googled foods to eat in this situation... and it's toast and a banana for most meals today, really pee'd off as I've also had to skip training this morning.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Weight: 81.2kg (-1.8kg)

Waist: 31.7in (+0.7in)

Not too much to go by this week, weight will soon jump back up once I'm eating properly again, waist increase not great but I am bloated from this bug... and very flat! Back on diet as soon as I can, until then toast it is


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Very frustrating for you after all the hard work you've done, once back to it I'm sure the damage won't be as great as you probably feel it is now.

Hope bug clears soon mate.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Very frustrating for you after all the hard work you've done, once back to it I'm sure the damage won't be as great as you probably feel it is now.
> 
> Hope bug clears soon mate.


Cheers buddy, appetite is just starting to come back but guts still tender!... Should be back on normal diet tomorrow. As long as I'm fit and back in the gym on Monday I'll be happy


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Flanders said:


> Weight: 81.2kg (-1.8kg)
> 
> Waist: 31.7in (+0.7in)
> 
> Not too much to go by this week, weight will soon jump back up once I'm eating properly again, waist increase not great but I am bloated from this bug... and very flat! Back on diet as soon as I can, until then toast it is


Ride it out and get ready to smash it up when sorted 

What's on the menu for the Skipload or will it be avoided due to bug?


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleChris said:


> Ride it out and get ready to smash it up when sorted
> 
> What's on the menu for the Skipload or will it be avoided due to bug?


I don't think the stomach will handle all that sugar, appetite is coming back and will try get something down me... I've had one meal so far today which was cereal and a protein shake. Don't fancy chicken and veg though... Or a tuna salad, so it will be junk of some kind.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

I managed to get food in yesterday, not the best choices in BB terms but got a couple of decent meals in... Then towards the end of the night I started to get the appetite back. Woke up this morning and had my normal pro/fat breakfast and feeling normal. So.... back on diet today and it's going to be as per the plan detailed last week. Gym tomorrow but have missed cardio this morning following the bout of sickness.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry couldnt resist!

Looking in good shape mate. Subbed and best of luck


----------



## esoog (Feb 12, 2009)

started a year long prep with skip last week...will be following this journey closely! good luck brother


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

miguelmolez said:


> Sorry couldnt resist!
> 
> Looking in good shape mate. Subbed and best of luck


Haha... Very good! and cheers mate, it's going to be a productive year me thinks


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

esoog said:


> started a year long prep with skip last week...will be following this journey closely! good luck brother


Great stuff... Which show are you looking to do?


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Gutted, pre-bed meal goes in then about 10 minutes later the stomach starts churning! Not happy! I've been on the loo twice in the night but feel a little better this morning... Brekkie today i'm going to try oats, banana and whey to see how it sits. Weight's at 81.2kg this and I'm looking flat and smooth.. and like a bag of sh!t!

Pee'd off! Going to try a light effort in the gym.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

An absolute complete waist of time this morning going to the gym... Felt awful! Drained, no energy, guts getting worse so gave in... I've eaten next to nothing today! Really p!ssed off!

Got a bit of an appetite coming back this evening.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> An absolute complete waist of time this morning going to the gym... Felt awful! Drained, no energy, guts getting worse so gave in... I've eaten next to nothing today! Really p!ssed off!
> 
> Got a bit of an appetite coming back this evening.


Gutted for you, try keep positive and recover properly. Plenty of offseason time to repair any damage done, never know the break may do you good 

You'll be back bigger and better in no time!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Gutted for you, try keep positive and recover properly. Plenty of offseason time to repair any damage done, never know the break may do you good
> 
> You'll be back bigger and better in no time!


Cheers fella, things are looking brighter this morning... In fact, I'm almost able to say I feel back to normal! But I'm going skip the gym and get some more food in me, same tomorrow then back at it for Legs on Friday... all being well!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi mate I recently had C-diff which was a horrible gut problem/disease

I went gluten free, dairy free, wheat free, lactose free etc..especially gluten that was the killer.

But going free from AND taking ridiculous amounts of Yakult, and both pre and post biotics, I got rid of it in a few months.

It may be worth going to docs and sending a sample as **** like that can come back, no pun intended


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Hi mate I recently had C-diff which was a horrible gut problem/disease
> 
> I went gluten free, dairy free, wheat free, lactose free etc..especially gluten that was the killer.
> 
> ...


Hello mate, sounds horrid... Good you got sorted! I'm hoping its behind me now, the whole family has had it so hoping its just a bug that's took a little while to clear, positive I'm on the mend.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Whoop! Whoop! Feeling pretty damn good... I've eaten normal folk food today, nothing over the top but decent amount of meals gone in with plenty of protein, back on normal diet tomorrow and then back in the gym Friday.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

So after eating a fair amount yesterday my weight this morning is at it's lowest since this bout of sickness. 80.9kg! Any how, my appetite is back 100% and I've prepped all my food for the day. Happy days!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> So after eating a fair amount yesterday my weight this morning is at it's lowest since this bout of sickness. 80.9kg! Any how, my appetite is back 100% and I've prepped all my food for the day. Happy days!


Good news mate hopefully all clear now then and ready to be back in the gym tomorrow! Kill it


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Good news mate hopefully all clear now then and ready to be back in the gym tomorrow! Kill it


All good mate, back to it today... Not sure legs is the best option though haha, although it won't be overkill


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Weight: 82kg (+0.8kg)

Waist: 31.7in (+/-0in)

I guess there's nothing to make from this other than it's my current stats... I'm back to my usual self and food / appetite all back to normal. I'm not looking great mind! Flat and smooth... and a bit fat haha

Gym time!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Yesterday's training:

LEGS

Squats

60kg x20

60kg x20

60kg x18

Leg Press

150kg x18

150kg x18

150kg x16

Leg Extension (Hammer Strength)

30kg x10

30kg x10

30kg x10

Lying Leg Curl (stack + pin)

40kg x12

30kg x20

30kg x18

SLDL

45kg x12

45kg x12

45kg x10

3 Minute Calf Routine

I know it doesn't look much on paper for weight and sets but my legs respond well to this training. Took a little niggle whilst doing lying leg curl, something into the inner knee and lower hamstring.... SLDL didn't seem to aggravate though. Heavy DOMS and can't walk properly today... all good!

Appetite 100% back to normal and had a Chinese last night followed by ice cream and toffee sauce.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice session there, and glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> Yesterday's training:
> 
> LEGS
> 
> ...


Annnnnnnd he's back 

Bet you're glad to be back in the gym and diet properly mate. Hopefully full service training for you from Monday again, have a good weekend boss.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Annnnnnnd he's back
> 
> Bet you're glad to be back in the gym and diet properly mate. Hopefully full service training for you from Monday again, have a good weekend boss.


Cheers mate... Back to fighting fit, diet normal and i'm ready for the week ahead!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

I've decided that until I start working with skip there's going to be no off-season skiploads because I clearly haven't got a clue what I'm doing lol.... Plus at this stage I would rather enjoy a cheat meal with the family, or for those that know me I like to take the good lady out for a little fine dining.... and have a couple nights booked.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

PUSH

Hybrid Fly

15kg x14

15kg x14

15kg x14

DB Incline

35kg x10

35kg x8

27.5kg x12

Hammer Strength Seated Press

25kg x10

25kg x9

25kg x9

Fly

12.5kg x18

15kg x12

15kg x12

15kg x10

Shoulder Press (Smiths)

30kg x16

30kg x12/F

30kg x10

30kg x9

Lat Raise

12.5kg x12

12.5kg x12

12.5kg x12

12.5kg x10

Front Raise (Superset Upright Row)

20kg x10

20kg x10

20kg x10

Upright Row

20kg x10

20kg x10

20kg x10

Skulls (Superset CGBP)

30kg x12

30kg x10

30kg x10

CGBP

30kg x16

30kg x12

30kg x10

Strength down a fair bit from missing training and not eating properly for a while but I guess to be expected! All good though and the job done... Chest feeling tight and shoulder's worked! Feels good to be back fit.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Back in the garage on the spin bike this morning 

40 minutes

Cals: 397

Average HR: 131BPM


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

awsome transformation mate just shows what can be done


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

FATBOY said:


> awsome transformation mate just shows what can be done


Cheers mate.... Still plenty of work to do


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

PULL

Low Pulley Row

75kg x12

75kg x10

67.5kg x12

Deadlift

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x4

140kg x4

Lat Pulldown

72.5kg x12

72.5kg x12

72.5kg x12

Under Grip Pulldown

72.5kg x10

72.5kg x10

72.5kg x10

Hammer Strength Row

45kg x10

45kg x10

45kg x8

Bent Over Rear Delt (superset Rear Delt Raise)

15kg x12

15kg x12

15kg x12

Rear Delt Raise

7.5kg x16

7.5kg x16

7.5kg x16

Shrugs (Plates)

25kg x20

25kg x20

25kg x20

Hammer Curl

15kg x12

15kg x12

15kg x10

15kg x8

TRAINING SUMMARY

Weak as pi$s!!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.

Cals: 412

Average HR: 134BPM

The doing it, is never as bad as the thought of doing it!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Weight: 82.7kg (+0.7kg)

Waist: 32in (+0.3in)

Weight stabilising and I feel I've found maintenance, to be honest I feel a little in no mans land whilst I wait to start work with Skip... I think I'm just going to stick to what I'm doing until he sends my plans through the end of next month. Condition isn't great but I'm in a far better place than I ever have been this far post show compared to previous years.

Legs this morning but no Back Squats, I seem to have an issue in my neck and I think it's a nerve issue, and possibly related to the Occipital Neuralgia injury I had 18 months ago. I don't fancy the onset of that again.... Ouch!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

LEGS

Front Squats (Smiths)

50kg x12

70kg x4

50kg x10

Leg Press (Stack + Pin)

120kg x24

150kg x16

150kg x16

150kg x15

Leg Extension

95kg x10

95kg x10

95kg x10

95kg x8

Lying Leg Curl

30kg x18

35kg x14

35kg x12

Seated Leg Curl

50kg x18

60kg x12

60kg x12

3 Minute Calf Routine

Not great again today and the niggle in the neck really not helping when I'm repping! The pressure causing a head and neck throb... Didn't feel it at all today.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Least your managing to get some workouts in still though mate. How's the guts all back to normal?

Reckon if you keep lean now your body will be raring to go by the time skip gets his hands on you!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Least your managing to get some workouts in still though mate. How's the guts all back to normal?
> 
> Reckon if you keep lean now your body will be raring to go by the time skip gets his hands on you!


All back to normal thank you mate and feeling 100% health wise, I've just lost that drive in the gym... a bit of a can't be ****d approach. Better today though.

Yeah but condition not as good as the opening post to this journal. Weight is the same but the waist is an inch thicker :sad: and I'm looking smooth and lost a little shape. Hopefully he'll get things moving along and lean out a little. See what he says.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

PUSH

Bench

80kg x8

100kg x2

80kg x8

Hybrid Fly

15kg x15

15kg x15

15kg x15

DB Incline Press

35kg x10

35kg x9

35kg x9

CCO

35kg x12

35kg x12

35kg x10

30kg x14

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press

25kg x12

25kg x11

25kg x9/F

Lat Raise

15kg x12

15kg x12

15kg x10

BB Double Press

40kg x5

35kg x7

35kg x6

Tricep Pyramid Routine

Extensions, superset Dip Station

Felt a lot better today but not the strongest of sessions... in the zone though.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Once Skip has you skiploading, if you're looking for good skiploading foods then I can help you out because I live near a massive Tesco extra and I think I've read every label on every food for nutritional info!  - high carb and low fat which is what you're looking for and most carbs will be sugary for the high GI response. I'm familiar with a lot of ASDA foods too.

A few foods can be higher fat - it's the cumulative amount you're more concerned with as the majority of your foods will be high carb and low fat so one or two foods with a higher fat content won't do much harm.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

In for this mate ill be doing the Leeds classic 2014. And bricking it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> Once Skip has you skiploading, if you're looking for good skiploading foods then I can help you out because I live near a massive Tesco extra and I think I've read every label on every food for nutritional info!  - high carb and low fat which is what you're looking for and most carbs will be sugary for the high GI response. I'm familiar with a lot of ASDA foods too.
> 
> A few foods can be higher fat - it's the cumulative amount you're more concerned with as the majority of your foods will be high carb and low fat so one or two foods with a higher fat content won't do much harm.


Haha.. Kinda done that one myself, I live near a Tesco Extra also and I've pretty much read all the labels... They've got everything!  I shop at Morrisons in general but once skiploading I'll be making a weekly trip to Tesco.

Skip mentions that some of his earlier meals he has a higher fat content to prevent the sugar hitting the bloodstream so quickly. I can't wait to see what he has in store for me.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> In for this mate ill be doing the Leeds classic 2014. And bricking it!!!!!!!!


Nice one, I believe it's a good turn out... I was hoping to get at the weekend just gone but couldn't make it. I guess that puts us a year out! 

Have you competed before?


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike

Cals: 410

Average HR: 134BPM


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Flanders said:


> Nice one, I believe it's a good turn out... I was hoping to get at the weekend just gone but couldn't make it. I guess that puts us a year out!
> 
> Have you competed before?


No mate it will be my first competition.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> Haha.. Kinda done that one myself, I live near a Tesco Extra also and I've pretty much read all the labels... They've got everything!  I shop at Morrisons in general but once skiploading I'll be making a weekly trip to Tesco. Skip mentions that some of his earlier meals he has a higher fat content to prevent the sugar hitting the bloodstream so quickly. I can't wait to see what he has in store for me.


 I bought a toaster in Tesco for £4.50 just so I could have some Pop Tarts for breakfast on my skipload! Pop Tarts are a bit higher in fat - 6g per 36g carbs but they're still not too high. Along with the Pop Tarts I have the Tesco Golden Syrup pancakes which are low fat and very tasty. I skipload for 10-12 hours and take in 1300 - 1400 grams of carbs at the moment. A few of the foods are a little higher in fat but nothing too extreme and most of my foods are very low or zero carbs. My diet through the week includes 100 - 150 grams of carbs on a workout day (4 times a week) and 50 grams on my 2 rest days. Cardio 4-5 times a week... calories eaten per day around 2000-2100. I currently weigh 160lbs and single digit body fat. Through the week, I find myself constantly thinking about the upcoming skipload on the Sunday and get excited lol. I spend ages pacing the aisles of Tesco and ASDA for suitable and new foods to try. The funny thing is, when it comes to skipload day, after 600-700 grams of sugary carbs, it becomes a bit of a chore getting further carbs in, especially if all you've bought is sugary type stuff! I've had to find some pastry type foods to throw in because I wouldn't be able to take in the amount of carbs I do without a break from the high sugar foods. The unfortunate thing is, there is an abundance of high carb and low/zero fat sugary foods and sweets but for pastry type foods it's more challenging trying to find suitable foods. Instant noodles are a start, low fat oven chips, spicy potato wedges, snackajacks, low fat crisps etc... The weigh****chers foods are perfect for skiploading, that includes desserts and cakes etc - they're high carb and low fat. They taste good too. Pancakes, weigh****chers desserts and cakes, frozen yogurt, low fat custard, golden syrup sponge pudding, marshmallows, skittles, Maoam sweets, snackajacks, toffee popcorn, cinnamon buns (brilliant find from Tesco) are the foods which I normally indulge in when it comes to my skipload. Every week I try a few new foods.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> I bought a toaster in Tesco for £4.50 just so I could have some Pop Tarts for breakfast on my skipload! Pop Tarts are a bit higher in fat - 6g per 36g carbs but they're still not too high. Along with the Pop Tarts I have the Tesco Golden Syrup pancakes which are low fat and very tasty. I skipload for 10-12 hours and take in 1300 - 1400 grams of carbs at the moment. A few of the foods are a little higher in fat but nothing too extreme and most of my foods are very low or zero carbs. My diet through the week includes 100 - 150 grams of carbs on a workout day (4 times a week) and 50 grams on my 2 rest days. Cardio 4-5 times a week... calories eaten per day around 2000-2100. I currently weigh 160lbs and single digit body fat. Through the week, I find myself constantly thinking about the upcoming skipload on the Sunday and get excited lol. I spend ages pacing the aisles of Tesco and ASDA for suitable and new foods to try. The funny thing is, when it comes to skipload day, after 600-700 grams of sugary carbs, it becomes a bit of a chore getting further carbs in, especially if all you've bought is sugary type stuff! I've had to find some pastry type foods to throw in because I wouldn't be able to take in the amount of carbs I do without a break from the high sugar foods. The unfortunate thing is, there is an abundance of high carb and low/zero fat sugary foods and sweets but for pastry type foods it's more challenging trying to find suitable foods. Instant noodles are a start, low fat oven chips, spicy potato wedges, snackajacks, low fat crisps etc... The weigh****chers foods are perfect for skiploading, that includes desserts and cakes etc - they're high carb and low fat. They taste good too. Pancakes, weigh****chers desserts and cakes, frozen yogurt, low fat custard, golden syrup sponge pudding, marshmallows, skittles, Maoam sweets, snackajacks, toffee popcorn, cinnamon buns (brilliant find from Tesco) are the foods which I normally indulge in when it comes to my skipload. Every week I try a few new foods.


All sounds good and I've had a bash with most of the foods you mention above. I start working with Skip at the end of next month and in off-season mode... so I'm not sure how much of a skipload he'll have planned for me... I want to see a little body fat come off before the weight increases again, I'll see what he says.

The moo frozen yoghurt goes really well on top of those Tesco's pancakes with some maple syrup.... and the Ben & Jerry's frozen yoghurt goes really well on top of trifle sponge sticks! I've also had the weight watchers wraps with sweet chilli sauce and chicken... So many options out there. Cereal with protein shake is the bollox, are you having that PWO?


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

PULL

Low Pulley Row

82.5kg x12

90kg x10

90kg x8

82.5kg x10

Lat Pulldown

80kg x10

80kg x10

80kg x9

Under Grip Pulldown

72.5kg x10

72.5kg x10

72.5kg x9

1 Arm Row

35kg x10

35kg x10

35kg x8

Bent Over Read Delt (Superset Rear Delt Raise)

15kg x16

15kg x16

15kg x15

Rear Delt Raise

7.5kg x16

7.5kg x16

7.5kg x15

Shrugs (Smiths)

110kg x12

110kg x10

110kg x10

Hammer Curl

17.5kg x12

17.5kg x10

17.5kg x10

15kg x14

15kg x12

No Deadlifts today... with this nerve thing in my neck the exertion from heavy compounds seems to aggravate it, I'll give it another week then I think a trip to the Doctor's is on the cards. All in all not a bad session though.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good amount of volume in the sessions bud, how's diet going? What you doing about nerve in neck, physio planned?


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Good amount of volume in the sessions bud, how's diet going? What you doing about nerve in neck, physio planned?


Training isn't too bad but still not quite in the zone. Diet's good buddy, around 3100 cals today and keeping things clean apart from a cheat meal once a week... A 3 course meal this weekend out with the wife and friends (and maybe a rare pint or 2 :devil2: ). Nothing planned with the nerve thing but need to get it sorted. I think it's related to an injury I took around 18 months ago.... I was doing leg press following some heavy squats, craned neck and bang! Thunderclap headache, thought I was going to die lol, sh!t myself!


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> All sounds good and I've had a bash with most of the foods you mention above. I start working with Skip at the end of next month and in off-season mode... so I'm not sure how much of a skipload he'll have planned for me... I want to see a little body fat come off before the weight increases again, I'll see what he says.
> 
> The moo frozen yoghurt goes really well on top of those Tesco's pancakes with some maple syrup.... and the Ben & Jerry's frozen yoghurt goes really well on top of trifle sponge sticks! I've also had the weight watchers wraps with sweet chilli sauce and chicken... So many options out there. Cereal with protein shake is the bollox, are you having that PWO?


I think most wraps are low GI so they're not really giving you the insulin spike you're looking for. Compared to most white breads which have a medium/high GI and especially French baguettes which have a very high GI. The Moo frozen yogurt is very nice indeed - I have this often in my weekly skipload. I don't have any fast digesting GI carbs PWO when cutting. I just have oats and whey. I look forward to hearing how you get on with Skip during the off-season. I imagine your skiploads will be smaller than they would be when cutting as you won't be as depleted but then again, Skip has said that he does have some clients who load all day even off season. I think those who load all day are those who are on low carb and high fat diets with calories only slightly above maintenance through the week.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> I think most wraps are low GI so they're not really giving you the insulin spike you're looking for. Compared to most white breads which have a medium/high GI and especially French baguettes which have a very high GI. The Moo frozen yogurt is very nice indeed - I have this often in my weekly skipload. I don't have any fast digesting GI carbs PWO when cutting. I just have oats and whey. I look forward to hearing how you get on with Skip during the off-season. I imagine your skiploads will be smaller than they would be when cutting as you won't be as depleted but then again, Skip has said that he does have some clients who load all day even off season. I think those who load all day are those who are on low carb and high fat diets with calories only slightly above maintenance through the week.


French baguettes it is then 

Right now I feel my metabolism is on it's ar$e and my rebound has failed to some degree. I'm hoping he's going to get it up and running to its full potential! Skiploading will be in I'm sure but like you say a small window.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.

Cals: 416

Average HR: 135BPM


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> French baguettes it is then
> 
> Right now I feel my metabolism is on it's ar$e and my rebound has failed to some degree. I'm hoping he's going to get it up and running to its full potential! Skiploading will be in I'm sure but like you say a small window.


I would be surprised if he didn't have you skiploading. I am looking forward to seeing how you get on with him - will he be structuring a weekly diet for you?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OMg this talk of pop tarts is making me starving. Tesco have an american section now and theres loads of different fklavoured pop tarts there!!!!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> OMg this talk of pop tarts is making me starving. Tesco have an american section now and theres loads of different fklavoured pop tarts there!!!!!!


And Lucky Charms!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> OMg this talk of pop tarts is making me starving. Tesco have an american section now and theres loads of different fklavoured pop tarts there!!!!!!


I noticed this lol! Cookies and cream ones look ****ing mint


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ah24 said:


> And Lucky Charms!





Bad Alan said:


> I noticed this lol! Cookies and cream ones look ****ing mint


Love lucky charms lol.

Im going to have 20 pop tarts on my next cheat day, its decided.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> OMg this talk of pop tarts is making me starving. Tesco have an american section now and theres loads of different fklavoured pop tarts there!!!!!!


Hmm I won't be at my local Tesco for a few days...

Did you notice any low fat pop tarts? It seems that they're only available in the US. They would be perfect for skiploading.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dazarooni said:


> Hmm I won't be at my local Tesco for a few days...
> 
> Did you notice any low fat pop tarts? It seems that they're only available in the US. They would be perfect for skiploading.


Ive not had a look mate, it was the missus telling me about them. I didnt know anything come in a low fat option in America lol.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ive not had a look mate, it was the missus telling me about them. I didnt know anything come in a low fat option in America lol.


lol, I'm going to have to pay Tesco a visit tomorrow.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> I would be surprised if he didn't have you skiploading. I am looking forward to seeing how you get on with him - will he be structuring a weekly diet for you?


Yes mate, everything... and reporting in to him daily or at least every other day. I'm looking forward to seeing the first set of plans and diet sheet etc.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> Yes mate, everything... and reporting in to him daily or at least every other day. I'm looking forward to seeing the first set of plans and diet sheet etc.


I don't post much on this site and have never subscribed to a thread before - I'm subscribing to this one. 

We'll have to give eachother a 'heads up' for skiploading foods.

I just received an email from ASDA from customer services - I asked for nutritional information on their fresh cinnamon pancakes, maple pancakes and white chocolate pancakes that are made fresh in store as I couldn't find any nutritional info anywhere on the internet.

Here's the reply I got...

Subject.

Nutritional information for ASDA pancakes

Response Via Email (Kirsty Rogers) 19/09/2013

Hi

Thanks for your email about the nutritional information of our fresh pancakes.

I have contacted the Product Technologist who has provided me with the following information:

Cinnamon Pancakes

Typical Values per 100g

Energy 889kJ

Energy 210kcal

Protein 3.6

Carbohydrate 44.3

Of which sugars 16.2

Fat 2.0

Of which Saturated 0.2

Fibre 2.6

Salt 0.7

White Chocolate Pancakes

Typical Values per 100g

Energy 1060kj

Energy 251kcal

Protein 3.3

Carbohydrate 47.8

Of which sugars 21.5

Fat 4.9

Of which Saturated 1.9

Fibre 1.0

Salt 0.6

Maple Pancakes

Typical Values per 100g

Energy 919kj

Energy 217kcal

Protein 3.6

Carbohydrate 46.1

Of which sugars 17.6

Fat 2.0

Of which Saturated 0.2

Fibre 1.1

Salt 0.7

In other words - BINGO! perfect for skiploading!

Any of those flavours appeal to you?! :w00t:


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

I've got a lot to learn about this skiploading... but also interested in what his day to day diet will look like. Feeling those pancakes, with maple syrup of course haha.... White chocolate sounds good!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

LEGS

Hack Squat

50kg x10

70kg x10

80kg x8

100kg x6

100kg x6

100kg x6

100kg x6

50kg x14

Leg Extension

95kg x12

95kg x12

95kg x11

Lying Leg Curl

35kg x12

35kg x10 - twinge

35kg x6

3 minute calf routine

Well folks if it's not one thing it's another! Knee niggle back from a couple of weeks ago... same as last time just twinged whilst doing lying leg... it's depressing! and especially with lack of gym focus followed with condition fading away... just a phase though and will work through it all.

Weight this morning 83.3kg (+0.6kg).

Busy as fook at work!


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I made a post on intensemuscle about good skiploading foods for people in the UK who shop in Tesco and/or ASDA.

Would it be ok to post it on here and we can add to it as time goes by?


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Sure but I'm not skiploading at the minute and won't be until I start working with skip... I'm going to be enjoying a weekly cheat until then. Once I start though I will detail foods, window time, weight gain etc.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Flanders said:


> Sure but I'm not skiploading at the minute and won't be until I start working with skip... I'm going to be enjoying a weekly cheat until then. Once I start though I will detail foods, window time, weight gain etc.


 OK, I'll post it up when you start skiploading.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Quick update... Push session yesterday not a bad session but still nursing the neck / head issue, physio booked in to sort hopefully. Cardio done this morning @ 40 minutes on the spin bike.

Extremely busy with work and leaving me less time to get round the journals and update my own.... Mahoooosive presentation today and if all goes well I am going to be one happy chappy!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Flanders said:


> Intro:
> 
> I've been training now for around 4 1/2 years, my initial goal was to simply get in shape after being a fatty for most of my adult life, so at the age of 36 I started training... To give you an idea of where I've come from this is a transformation picture taking me into my second show:
> 
> ...


Great progress and interesting read keep up the good work!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Cheers fella


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Fak! Just had the most painful physio session I've ever had.... he found a mahoooosive knot in my right trap, straight away there's huge pain relief.

Presentation went well


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Mind doing overtime with work and not a good night's sleep... so up early and out with the dog for a 20 minute powerwalk. Neck felt sore on wake but ok now I've had the blood pumping, should set me up nicely for this morning's pull session... no shrugs or deads though until 100% back to normal.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

PULL

Low Pulley Row

82.5kg x14

90kg x10

90kg x9

60kg x18

Lat Pulldown

72.5kg x10

72.5kg x10

72.5kg x9

Under Grip Pulldown

65kg x10

65kg x10

65kg x10

Hammer Strength Row

35kg x12

35kg x12

35kg x11

Reverse Pec Deck

45kg x12

45kg x12

45kg x11

Pullover

80kg x8

72.5kg x10

72.5kg x10

Bicep Curl (Stack + Pin)

30kg x14

30kg x14

30kg x12

30kg x10

Hammer Curl

12.5kg x12

12.5kg x12

12.5kg x10

Nothing to sing home about but the job done, neck/head injury feeling a hundred times better following massage.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.

Cals: 457

Average HR: 143BPM

A little high today with the HR but it was one of those sessions, head down crack on, heart racing and buzzing! enjoyed that


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Is back day always alot of machine work? I know you mentioned no deads due to neck or are you skipping bb/db row variations for same reason too?

How's diet going? Not long now till you can hand over the reigns and just stick to a plan again!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

No change in weight this week at 83.3kg. Up and out early with a 20 minute powerwalk this morning... Neck/Head/Trap issue feeling better following another brutal massage last night.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Is back day always alot of machine work? I know you mentioned no deads due to neck or are you skipping bb/db row variations for same reason too?
> 
> How's diet going? Not long now till you can hand over the reigns and just stick to a plan again!


Hello mate, yes at the moment but in previous weeks I'd been doing 1 arm rows. Hopefully back to deads / rows etc this next week or 2 as the injury is improving daily now. To be honest though I think my whole routine needs shaking up!

Diet is good, weight pretty static and back to pre-sickness weight. Lower back fat isn't looking good though!  yes mate, 26th October plans should be over... canna wait!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

LEGS

Hack Squats

60kg x9

80kg x4/F

60kg x8

60kg x8

Leg Press

100kg x18

100kg x18

100kg x18

100kg x18

Leg Extension (normal set, superset hold set)

72.5kg x8/8

72.5kg x8/8

72.5kg x8/8

Seated Leg Curl (Stack + Pin)

40kg x20

50kg x15

50kg x15

50kg x15

3 Minute Calf Routine

Knee playing up again today, I need to get back to normal Squats as this fixed machine stuff aggravating it... should be ok for next leg session as the neck/head thing getting better by the day.

Again, on paper these leg workouts don't look a great deal but legs look to be coming on, and to give an idea these pics are from this evening:


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Meal 41 in... Next meal is cheat time! and I fancy a chippy, and cheesecake... and chocolate


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

Incline DB Press

30kg x14

40kg x6

35kg x10

35kg x8

Hybrid Fly

15kg x15

15kg x15

15kg x15

Bench

80kg x6

80kg x6

80kg x5

Pec Deck

65kg x14

65kg x12

65kg x10

65kg x9

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press

25kg x12

25kg x10

25kg x10

15kg x20

Lat Raise

10kg x18

10kg x18

10kg x18

Shoulder Press (Smiths)

40kg x10

35kg x10

35kg x8/F

Overhead Tricep Extension (EZ Bar)

25kg x12

25kg x10

25kg x9

25kg x7

First session in a while where I've felt niggle free, head / neck issue seems to of cleared up and exertion not a problem... So all moving in the right direction, although the knee feels a little sore (no leg training this week as away on business Friday and gathered it wouldn't hurt to rest it).


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.

Cals: 473

Average HR: 146BPM

Again, the HR probably too high but I'm enjoying spinning away with the head down.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Flanders said:


> AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.
> 
> Cals: 473
> 
> ...


Get some BCAA's fed in INtra - then don't have to worry about going for it


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

PULL

Low Pulley Row

90kg x12

97.5kg x10

105kg x8

75kg x14

Lat Pulldown

80kg x12

80kg x10

72.5kg x12

Under Grip Pulldown

65kg x12

65kg x12

65kg x10

Bent Over Row

60kg x12

80kg x4

60kg x12

60kg x12

Bent Over Rear Delt (superset rear Delt raise)

15kg x15

15kg x15

15kg x14

Rear Delt Raise

7.5kg x18

7.5kg x16

7.5kg x14

EZ Bar Curl

25kg x20

25kg x20

25kg x20

Hammer Curl

12.5kg x15

12.5kg x15

12.5kg x12

12.5kg x11

Woke up with a sore neck so decided to give Deadlifts a miss... decent session though, all good!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

A little down time today.... Managers Conference and a stay over, out tonight for a curry and a 'couple'. Resting legs tomorrow then back in action Monday. Going to rely on food provided today and tomorrow morning... Leaving the house without my six pack back will be hard work haha... and taking me right out my comfort zone :-/


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Back in business today...

PUSH

DB Incline

40kg x6

40kg x6

40kg x5

Hybrid Fly

20kg x12

20kg x12

20kg x10

Hammer Strength Seated Chest Press

25kg x10

25kg x10

25kg x10

25kg x10

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press

25kg x12

25kg x12

25kg x10

Lat Raise

10kg x15

10kg x15

10kg x14 > drop set 7.5kg > 5kg

Shoulder Press (Smiths)

30kg x20

35kg x12

30kg x14

Tricep Giant Set

x2 Pyramid style tricep pushdown and assisted dip station.

Decent session.... no injury issues with the neck or head and felt good all round. Training mojo coming back, the couple of days downtime has took it's toll at +2.6kg this morning.... Oops! Cardio tomorrow it is then.

Big announcement at work today for me and my role... mahooosive opportunity for me and can't wait to get going, training won't be affected but getting less and less time to get on here, will try and keep updated but will struggle to get round the journals.

Starting stats and photos sent over to Skip at the weekend and look forward to receiving plans on the 25th October.


----------



## Feeblebob (Feb 12, 2012)

Fella, your 'Before' and 'After' pics are truly inspiring. New member on here, but it just goes to show that with some effort and application, some big changes can be made. Well in.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Feeblebob said:


> Fella, your 'Before' and 'After' pics are truly inspiring. New member on here, but it just goes to show that with some effort and application, some big changes can be made. Well in.


Cheers buddy... it's all about consistency and hard work, and believing in the process. In search for more big changes now


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.

Cals: 482

Average HR: 148BPM

Smashed it again and probably too high with the HR :-/


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training:

PULL

Deadlift

60kg x10

100kg x8

140kg x6

180kg x2

100kg x12

Lat Pulldown

80kg x12

95kg x8

87.5kg x10

Under Grip Pulldown

80kg x10

80kg x8

72.5kg x10

Low Pulley Row

90kg x10

90kg x8

82.5kg x10

Straight Arm Push Down

60kg x14

60kg x14

60kg x14

Rear Pec Deck

50kg x12

50kg x12

50kg x10

Bicep Curl (Stack + Pin)

30kg x18

30kg x18

30kg x16

30kg x14

30kg x12

Not bad at all today... Deadlifts back in and happy with the double. Neck / head felt back to normal so all good!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Feeling 'worked' this morning following yesterday's session, and chest still a little tight from Monday's session... all good! diet is good, condition isn't where it should :-/ weight creeping up and weighing over 85kg (+10kg from this year's stage weight)

AM cardio... 40 minutes spin bike.


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Crikey! 85.7kg this morning... Waist @ 32.3in!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

Today's training

LEGS

Lying Leg Curl

30kg x12

30kg x12

30kg x12

30kg x12

Seated Leg Curl

50kg x14

50kg x14

50kg x14

Leg Extension

65kg x14

65kg x14

65kg x14

65kg x14

Walking Lunges

20kg x16

20kg x16

20kg x16

Squats

60kg x10

70kg x10

80kg x10

3 Minute Calf Routine

Couldn't be happier with today's session with the recent injuries... Kept form tight and relatively light weights to keep niggles at bay. All good!


----------



## Flanders (Aug 17, 2013)

I have had to make a very tough decision... I have decided that I will no longer be competing in the near future... and if at all again. For many reasons, firstly my wife being pregnant and a new born due in January... Then I'm going to expect my wife to raise the baby whist I concentrate on bodybuilding and at 4 months old enter prep. It's not happening! I've also been given the most amazing opportunity at work and need to be 100% focused... again, prep wouldn't enable me to give 100%.

I'm gutted in some ways but a huge weight has been lifted off me, I will also be sitting back from the forums as I don't have a great deal to add nowadays and very little time to keep up to date with everyone's journals.

I would like to thank you all for your support but unfortunately this journey has come to a stand still for the time being.


----------

